# Terrified of my Gender Scan should be looking forward to it ......



## OrkneyGirl

Well ladies, basically I have a boy 5yo and took over two years to conceive there had been complications so I'm just grateful that I'm still carrying my baby safely now. And I know I should be over the moon no matter what gender my baby will be but this is my last due to possibly having to have a hysterectomy after this birth so my option of anymore is gone and I was an only child and my husband has two brothers and one sister and between them they have 2 boys and one girl so it's very much boy orientated family. I just would really love a little girl. The 20 week scan looks like a girl and even the sonograoher thinks so and my husband to. Everyone that's seen the potty shot in the gender prediction thread and my friends say girl and I feel so strong GIRL! But what if after all this convincing it's a boy! I would be happy for a health baby but can't help feel scared I will be gutted its not a girl and be unable to hide my disappointment?!? My scan is in 3 days it's Tuesday evening and the closer it gets the more worried I become. I had a dream it was a boy I seen his bits then they checked and it was a girl?!? Totally conflicting dreams make it ten times worse to. 

Am i being selfish for wanting a girl so bad?

UPDATE 

ITS A GIRL


----------



## ellahopesky

Its not selfish at all, i think deep down we all have a preference and its only natural to feel disappointed. You may be disappointed but I'm sure once baby is in your arms, boy or girl, it won't matter to you anymore. The feeling is probably strengthened more for you since you say this may be your last baby. Just take some time to prepare yourself and get your head around things - its ok to not feel ok! :flower:


----------



## OrkneyGirl

We are having a 



GIRL!


----------



## laughingduck

Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## OrkneyGirl

The shopping has been brutal haha! I'm in my element with all my pink and fluffy cute stuff! Honestly never thought I would get a chance at being a mummy to a girl now there's nothing wrong with boys and I love my son with ever fiber in my body but with this being the second and last baby I was praying to be so lucky to have a girl and I'm so overwhelmed that i have been blessed. I'm excited to get home later today now after the holidays and start preparing the nursery and sorting out all her clothes we have bought and sorting through all the girl stuff we have had since I was pregnant with my son and kept (for that just in case time) that's actually happened.


----------

